# Monster Buck Hit....



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sad day today man.....monster was just hit in Fremont in front of Kmart.....always seen big boys outside of that woods man and this is just proof that they dont just look big from a far....sad this is the way he went.....truly a monster though.


----------



## 77 240 SRV (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow What a stud,,Guess the Finfrock Boys wont be getting that one...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dang , that's a nice buck, please tell me you sawed off his rack


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Dang , that's a nice buck, please tell me you sawed off his rack


Really? Nice deer what a shame.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Story is BS brother inlaw got that pic a week ago not sure when or where it was hit but it was not today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No wonder this buck got killed on the highway, it seems to have traveled to numerous states

http://www.huntingpa.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2812691&page=1


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My Yukon almost slammed one as big as that one last night I saw the body on it and said yeah this is one I definitely want to miss. Deer was huge 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

bobk said:


> Really? Nice deer what a shame.


Yes really. Didn't mean to offend you, I didn't know if you were still mourning. Lets all have a moment of silence. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

the stars were all wrong.no buck that majestic deserves to end that way.a monent of silence should be in order...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not a monster, but my buddy hit a basket racked 7 point last night about 7:30.
Monday night at 8pm I had to throw on the brakes to avoid tagging a young 6-8 point buck also; he was solo and traveling no doubt. I was thinking the cool nights has these immature bucks on the move during darkness now. Only a couple weeks form the annual activity explosion.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya did some more research and this buck came out last year and was hit in Pennsylvania....i dont care though this thing is brute! LoL oh well!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just seeing a deer like that in the woods where you hunt would fill many nights with awesome dreams. that boy is even bigger than most of us even dream about.

we use to drive down to brookville lake to hunt. down on hwy 1 we seen this monster buck a few mornings on our way to hunt. we watched him for about 3 yrs. it always seemed to give us alittle something for the days hunt. one morning it crossed right in front of us. that evening on the way home we found him laying on the side of the road. the body was huge bigger than anything that i have ever seen up close. we stopped and checked him out. his antlers had already been removed. he was an awesome deer to just go to waste. and yes you could say how did we know it was the same deer. well we just knew. because of his body size and the size of his nubs where the antlers use to be. and we never seen him again. its just something you just know.
sherman


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I hit a 6 point on Saturday May have totaled my truck waiting on the adjuster to take a look

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

That buck gets hit A couple times A year in different states. I think its name is Waldo.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Yes really. Didn't mean to offend you, I didn't know if you were still mourning. Lets all have a moment of silence.


Don't worry dead I'm not offended by you. People who don't know the regs don't offend me. Thanks for the moment of silence though that was very kind of you.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

bobk said:


> Don't worry dead I'm not offended by you. People who don't know the regs don't offend me. Thanks for the moment of silence though that was very kind of you.


Didn't say anything about regulations pal. Ethically I see nothing wrong with it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> Didn't say anything about regulations pal. Ethically I see nothing wrong with it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Other than being against the law?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

If owning guns became illegal I'd give them up no questions asked. after all, it is the law. they probably just want to take them away because it's just best to make sure no has them not just the criminals. 
I realize this analogy is extreme, but I'm just making a point.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I apologize to everyone, didn't mean to ruin this thread with my outlaw comments , I guess I listen to too much Merle haggard. 
I applaud everyone for being 100% law abiding 100% of the time. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

